# iPod n'apparait plus sur mon bureau



## lyly1950 (12 Avril 2004)

Bonjour j'ai voulu mettre à jours ma musique dans mon iPod mais il n'apparait plus sur mon bureau.Et jiTunes ne s'ouvre plus lorsque je le branche sur le socle.Je ne vois pas ou est le problème car avant tout fonctionnait.Merci


----------



## Biroman (12 Avril 2004)

De rien


----------

